# Solved: Task Scheduler will not run task properly



## aimlesspee (Nov 10, 2003)

hi Guys..

I am having an issue with a program that i am trying to have run automatically with Task manager..

The program itself run directly runs perfectly, however, when i schedule it to run through the task manager.. it doesn't run properly..

Now.. on the history of the task.. it says that the task was run and completed.. but it didn't actually do what it was supposed to... 

I have followed the instructions from the software developer.. and i have contacted them.. and it doesn't seem to work.. so according to them.. it may be a permissions issue..

I am currently logged in as the administrator.. and i don't know what to do.. i need help

I have Windows SBS 2008

Thanks in advance


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might double check the task and make sure it is
set to run with the appropriate user account.
User is probably on the general tab.
It may be running on an account other than
the one that is logged in at the time.


----------



## aimlesspee (Nov 10, 2003)

Leroy

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

solved!


----------

